# :: قاعات المعرفة الإنسانية :: > قاعة التاريخ >  المدن المصرية القديمة (الفرعونية)

## جوليا

*منف (من نفر ) :*

*مدينة المدائن فى مصر القديمة واول عاصمة لمصر الموحدة يعتقد انها شيدت فى عهد الملك "نعرمر " 
عرفت باسماء رئيسية ثلاث وهى :
1- انب حج (الجار الابيض)
2- من نفر (ثابت وجميل )
3- ميت رهين(طريق الكباش)
ووصفت بالكثير من الصفات واستمرت عاصمة لمصر منذ الاسرة الاولى وحتى الثامنة ومنها خرجت احدى نظريات خلق الكون (نظرية بتاح صاحب الارض البارزة ) وفيها عبد الثالوث الشهير (بتاح - سخمت - نفرتوم )
ترتبط باسمها اشهر واكبر جبانات مصر (جبانة منف) واليها سعى ملوك مصر ليتركوا فيها أثرا تخليد لذكراهم 
زارها الاسكندر الاكبر واستقرت مومياءه فيها لعام او اكثر انتظارا لاعداد مقبرته فى الاسكندرية 
استحب معظم ملوك البطالمة ان يكون اسم الهها بتاح جزء من اسمائهم ومنها خرج تمثال رمسيس الثانى الذى يزهو به ميدان رمسيس وزواره وعشق الاغريق اسمها فأسموها "ممفيس "واطلقه احفاد الاغريق فى العالم الغربى على اسماء بعض مدنهم
وعلى ارضها اجتمع الكهنة عام 196 ق.م ليسجلوا الشكر للملك بطليموس الخامس تقديرا لما اغدق عليهم وعلى معابدهم وسجلوا قرارهم بالهيروغليفية والديموطيقية واليونانية وهو القرار الذى سجل على عشرات النسخ وشاء حسن حظنا ان تعثر الحملة الفرنسية عام 1799 فى رشيد على هذا الحجر الذى بفك رموزه بدأعلم المصريات 
تتبع منف (التى تعرف حاليا بميت رهينة ) مركز البدرشين ورغم ان المدينة ظلت طوال التاريخ المصرى القديم تتبوأ مكانة مرموقة الا انها دخلت فى بعض الفترات فى دائرة النسيان واصابها الزحف العمرانى والزراعى وعبث الانسان
ولايمكن للمرء ان يتصور ان مدينة بهذه الاهمية وبهذا التاريخ الطويل لم يتبق فيها سوى اطلال لبعض المنشآت تتناثر هنا وهناك
ولعل بعض ضربات الاحتلال الاجنبى لمصر القدينة قد اصاب منف اصابات مباشرة فاحتلال الملك "بعنخى" (احد ملوك مملكة نباتا بالسودان القديم ) وسيطرة الاشوريين على المدينة على يد "اسر حدون" ثم "اشور بانيال" ادت الى تدمير ونهب المدينة ثم كانت الضربة القاضية على يد الملك الفارسى "قمبيز " الذى خرب المدينة وقتل كهنة الاله بتاح بل وقتل العجل ابيس 
ورغم من ان المدينة استردت انفاسها فى العصر البطلمى وفى اوائل العصر الرومانى الا ان المرسوم الذى اصدره الامبراطور الرومانى "ثيودسيوس"بتخريب المعابد وتحطيم تماثيل الالهه قد حول المدينة الى حطام
وفى العصور التالية اصبحت المدينة بمثابةمحجر تنقل احجار منشآتها لتشيد بها منشآت اخرى لاغراض اخرى
تضمنت المدينة مجموعة من المعابد المكرسة للاله "بتاح"ولبقية الثالوث منها ذلك المعبد الشهير الذى يعرف ب "حت كابتاح" 
ولم يتبق من هذه المعابد سوى اطلال معبد بتاح الكبير الذى كان يضم التمثال الواقف حاليا فى ميدان رمسيس للملك رمسيس الثانى شيد هذا المعبد فى عهد" رمسيس الثانى" واضاف اليه الملك" مرنبتاح" وملوك اخرين وهناك معبد اخر شيد ايضا فى عهد نفس الملكين وكان يتضمن مقصورة شيدت فى عهد الملك سيتى الاول
وكانت المدينة تضم مجموعة من القصور احدهما للملك "مرنبتاح "والثانى للملك "واح ايب رع"(ابريس) من الاسرة 26 ولاتزال اطلال المدينة تضم ذلك التمثال الضخم الراقد والمنحوت من الجرانيت الوردى والذى يعتبر آيه فى فن النحت فى مصر القديمة ومجموعة من تماثيل واقفة تحمل اسم "رمسيس الثانى" لكنه بعد دراسة متأنية اتضح انها تخص الملك 
"سنوسرت الاول " من ملوك الاسرة12
وتضم المنطقة كذلك ثانى اضخم تمثال لابى الهول بعد تمثال الجيزة وهو منحوت من حجر الالبستر ويرجع للدولة الحديثة وهناك لوحة من عهد الملك "ابريس"
ومن آثار المنطقة معبد التحنيط الذى كان مخصصا لتحنيط العجل ابيس قبل دفنه فى سرابيوم سقارة ويؤرخ المعبد للاسرة 26 ولا يزال يضم بعض مناضد واوانى التحنيط والى الجنوب من معبد التحنيط عثر على مقبرة للامير "شاشانق" من الاسرة 22 كما عثر على جبانة من الدولة الوسطى وفى احد التلال المنطقة عثر على اطلال معبد حاتحور شيد فى الاسرة 19*

------------------------------------------------------------------------
*2 - أبو سمبل

---------------------*
*أبو سمبل (Abu simbul) هو موقع أثري يوجد ببطن الجبل جنوبي أسوان. ويتكون من معبدين كبيرين نحتا في الصخر . وقد بناه الملك رمسيس الثاني عام 1250 ق.م. وواجهة المعبد تتكون من أربعة تماثيل كبيرة . تمثل الملك بارتفاع 67 (20 متر) قدما وباب يفضي الي حجرات طولها 180 قدما. توجد ستة تماثيل في مدخل المعبد الآخر أربعة منها لرمسيس الثاني واثنتين لزوجته نفرتاري
مشروع انقاذ معبدي أبي سمبل من الغرق
وكانت هذه الآثار مهددة بالغرق بسبب تكون بحيرة ناصر وراء السد العالي. فقامت الحكومة المصرية بالتعاون مع منظمة اليونسكو عام 1965 بنقل المعبد إلى مكان قريب ذو منسوب عالي لا تصله مياه بحيرة ناصر. المشروع تضمن تقطيع المعبد إلى أحجار كبيرة زنة 1-2 طن ثم رفعها ثم تجميعها في المكان الجديد.*

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

*أبيدوس
--------*

*أبيدوس (بالهيروغليفية: "أب-ب-دجو" و بالإنجليزية: Abydos) مدينه بغرب البلينا سوهاج وقد كانت احد المدن القديمة بمصر العليا يجمع معظم العلماء على أنها عاصمة مصر الأولى في نهاية عصر ما قبل الأسر والأسر الأربع الأولى ويرجع تاريخها الي 5 آلاف سنة . و تقع بين أسيوط و الأقصر بالقرب من قنا. وكانت مدينة مقدسة أطلق عليها الاغريق تنيس. وحاليا يطلق عليها العرابة المدفونة بجرجا. وتبعد عن النيل 7 ميل . ويوجد بها معبد سيتي الأول و معبد رمسيس الثاني وهما يتميزان بالنقوش الفرعونية البارزة. وهذه المدينة كانت المركز الرئيسي لعبادة الاله أوزوريس. وكان يحج اليها قدماء المصريين ليبكوا الاله اوزوريس حارس الحياة الأبدية واله الغرب. و اكتشف فيها أقدم القوارب في التاريخ في المقابر القديمه الى الغرب من معبد سيتي الأول ابن رمسيس الأول مؤسس الأسره 18 و التي اشتهرت بتسمية الكثير من ملوكها برمسيس على أسم مؤسس الأسره*

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

*أخت أتون

أخيتاتون (Akhetaton*

) *أي أفق قرص الشمس.وهي مدينة قديمة يطلق عليها حاليا تل العمارنة بالمنيا بمصر . وتقع شرق النيل . بناها عام 1365 ق.م. الملك أخناتون لتكون العاصمة ومقر عقيدة آتون التوحيدية .وبعد وفاته هدمت ونهبت قصورها. ونقل توت عنخ آمون خلفه العاصمة ثانية لطيبة لاحياء عقيدة آمون.*

---------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
*أون*

*أون هي مدينة الشمس او هليوبوليس كما اسماها اليونانيون وتقع في ضاحية بشمال شرق القاهرة حيث تقف مسلة من الجرانيت الاحمر خلف المنازل . وهي المعلم الوحيد الظاهر من مدينة عمرها سبعة آلاف سنة .ومدينة اون كانت مركز عبادة الشمس وهي مدفونة تحت ضاحية عين شمس ومنطقة المطرية القريبة منها . ففي غرب عين شمس حيث تقع معابد مدينة أون يجري التنقيب في منطقة تبلغ مساحتها 26800 متر مربع . وتضم أثارمعابد ومكتبات للفلسفة وعلوم الفلك والرياضيات. ووفقا للمعتقدات المصرية القديمة تقوم المدينة على الموقع الذي بدأت فيه الحياة . تسجل عصور العديد من الاسر وتعطي صورة اوضح لمدينة أون من الصورة التي اظهرتها المقابر التي عثر عليها في شرق عين شمس والتي لا تشير سوى الى من اقاموها . حيث عثرعن كنوز عديدة يجري ترميمها مثل مقبرة كاهن من الاسرة السادسة والعشرين ( ما بين عامي 664 و 525ق م) او يجري ردمها اذا وجدت في حالة غير قابلة للاصلاح .والموقع أرض غير مستوية تتناثر فوقها التوابيت الحجرية* 


----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------


*إدفو*

*إدفو هي مدينة في شمال محافظة أسوان. جنوبي الأقصر بمصر . اكتشف بها جبانات من عصر الدولة القديمة . وبها معبد إدفو الذي شيد في العصر الأغريقي للإله حورس عام 237 ق.م.


هي عاصمة المركز وتقع غرب نهر النيل وتتوسط المركز وتبعد عن مدينة أسوان حوالي 100 كم شمالا وهي أكبر الوحدات المحلية من حيث عدد السكان وبها أهم الآثار ( معبد حوري البطلمي ) ويبلغ عدد سكانها 60,285 نسمة .


-----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

منقول*

----------


## أحمد المليجي

*تسلم ايدك جوليا علي الموضوع و المعلومات الجيدة جدا دي*

----------


## saladino

*جميلة المعلومات عن المدن دى

مشكورة*

----------


## جوليا

أحمد المليجي  شكرا جدا على مرورك الجميل وردك الطيب

----------


## nour2005

الف شكر جوليا العزيزة 
على المعلومات القيّمة 
مجهود رائع وممتاز
تسلم ايدك

----------


## ابن طيبة

الاخت جوليا معلومات قيمة ارجو ان تكملي عن باقي مدن مصر الفرعونية
مجهود مشكور
دمتي بخير

----------


## جوليا

نور شكرا جدااااااااا على مرورك وردك الجميل

جزاك اللة خير

----------


## قلب مصر

معلومات رائعة يا جوليا وليتك بالفعل تكمليها لأنها موضوع ممتاز
الف شكر على مجهودك الجميل

----------


## جوليا

شكرا قلب مصر على المرور الجميل

----------


## المهذب

ننتظر من الاخت الكاتبة ان تستكمل هذا الموضوع الشيق وتذكر لنا بقية المدن الفرعونية القدمة

----------


## alexwm1234

Great?--------------------------------------------------------Yeah...I like this topic.Although I may not have the views of the same.Sometimes an objective look at the issue should not be too.Thinking positive points.You will find that the world is actually very big, very beautiful.I wish you a happy and having a great time.warcraft powerleveling world of warcraft powerleveling world of warcraft power leveling wow power leveling wow powerleveling---------------------------------------------------------While there is life, there is hope.

----------


## maya2007

ميرسي كتير موضوع رائع

----------

